# Recruitment Agencies in Vancouver



## ckostyniuk (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi All
My wife and I are moving back to Vancouver after living overseas for the past 11 years and would appreciate some recommendations of agencies specialising in IT recruitment.

Thanks


----------

